# Nose bleeds during sex



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

happened again last night for the second time, starting to think it cant be a coincidence. had BP checked recently, same as always. have been under more stress lately but since BP is normal i dont know what to think.

despite the GFs face getting covered she was a sport about it haha

anyone have any idea what it could be??


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gary.... NO MEANS NO


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stop going down when she's on


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Probably is due to high BP as when you shoot your load it causes BP to rise


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

could be high blood pressure, could quite well be hayfever or some sort of allergy

i rarely get nose bleeds but recently have had quite a few because of being overheated and having such bad hayfever


----------



## anthony_85 (Jun 4, 2013)

happened to me a few times also actually..


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> happened again last night for the second time, starting to think it cant be a coincidence. had BP checked recently, same as always. have been under more stress lately but since BP is normal i dont know what to think.
> 
> despite the GFs face getting covered she was a sport about it haha
> 
> anyone have any idea what it could be??


Maybe low Iron in your blood.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just checked NHS Symptom Checker.............You've got Carpal Tunnel


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

anthony_85 said:


> happened to me a few times also actually..


not with the same bird I hope...


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> gary.... NO MEANS NO


well i do have that sleep disorder they call sexsomnia. bit of a curse really


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> well i do have that sleep disorder they call sexsomnia. bit of a curse really


whats that? you want to have sex and she suddenly feels tired, fck ive got that too :lol:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

tell her to stop sitting on your face?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

jimmy26 said:


> tell her to stop sitting on your face?


why would you EVER do that :confused1:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

seandog69 said:


> why would you EVER do that :confused1:


I clearly didn't think this through

I retract that post


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> happened again last night for the second time, starting to think it cant be a coincidence. had BP checked recently, same as always. have been under more stress lately but since BP is normal i dont know what to think.
> 
> despite the GFs face getting covered she was a sport about it haha
> 
> anyone have any idea what it could be??


generally one associates nosebleeds with high blood pressure !! maybe just the pressure of the moment is too much for your system ??? you'll have to stop shagging for a while 

Another cause could be a for some reason thinning of the blood ?? can make small scratches /scabs bleed like mad


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

Your nose or the wife's bleeds ?.

If its your wifes ? Try using another hole . . There are a few better ones than nostrils.

If its your nose . . Cant get that image out my head pmsl


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> happened again last night for the second time, starting to think it cant be a coincidence. had BP checked recently, same as always. have been under more stress lately but since BP is normal i dont know what to think.
> 
> despite the GFs face getting covered she was a sport about it haha
> 
> anyone have any idea what it could be??


high blood pressure rarely cause nosebleed, but it sure makes the nosebleed more difficult to stop.

The reason of nose bleed is usually due to something more simple and common

1. dry nasal mucosal due to recent upper respiratory tract infection, hayfever etc

2. nose picking

3. very rarely due to something more sinister

The reason it is recurrent is because the small blood vessels that got ruptured in the beginning takes 1-2 weeks to heal. if nosebleed within 2 weeks of each other, almost 100% is due to the same bleeding point did not have sufficient time to seal up, it is just like any skin wound, it takes time to seal up and heal completely. Any raised pressure within the blood vessels, or situation that dilates the blood vessels around the nose (e.g. bending down, heavy lifting, sauna, alcohol, hot food/drinks with steam) may increase the risk of the bleeding point to reopen.

condition that will make the bleeding harder to stop

1. high blood pressure

2. aspirin

3. warfarin

4. low platelet count

to speed up the healing process,

1. avoid all situation that can trigger it as aforementioned

2. get some naseptin cream from your GP and use that twice a day (needs a script)

3. alternatively, put vaseline at the septum of your nose. let it slowly coat the nasal passageway without you putting your finger up to potentially dislodge the blood clot

4. avoid all aspirin, anti-inflammatory (e.g. iburprofen), vitamin E

if you bleed heavily.

1. pinch the soft part of your nose, constantly for 15 minutes, no peeking....after 15 minutes, release the pressure and recheck, if still bleeding, further pressure for 15 min, if still bleeding..999

2. put some ice on the top of nasal bridge, back of the neck and suck some ice cubes too. all these will help to constrict your blood vessels

3. lean forward, spit out any blood, do NOT swallow


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

On test, deca and dbol I foolishly let myself bloat up and I couldn't climax because minutes beforehand id get an immense pressure headache which felt like what I could only imagine borderline stroke feels like. Couldn't masturbate or anything, would have me clutching my head.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> gary.... NO MEANS NO


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> View attachment 154732


i like you


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> i like you


I like you too baby :wub:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> I like you too baby :wub:


 :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

^^^^^see . . . Something good came of this thread ^^^^

Good look to the two of you. It really is sweet.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> whats that? you want to have sex and she suddenly feels tired, fck ive got that too :lol:


nah mate. trying to get the leg over on the missus when im sleeping. sometimes she goes along with with it and ive woken up half way through which has been a nice surprise


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Stop picking your nose whilst baking the bean


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you on any prescribed medication?

How long has this been going on?

Have you had any recent injuries to your face?

BP doesn't rise at orgasm, but does sometimes increase just after.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Stop picking your nose whilst *baking *the bean


= flicking


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Bogies or the bean? Or both!?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Bogies or the bean? Or both!?


2 more post you will be silver membership bro...

write something...anything...


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Stop doing lines off her forehead while you're buffing the beaver.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Theseus said:


> 2 more post you will be silver membership bro...
> 
> write something...anything...


Holy sh!t you're right!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Nips


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

... Well that was disappointing


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Nips


oooh hoo......in about 10 minutes time...you will be silver...

welcome to the silver club bro!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I have literally been hitting F5 since my last post, then logged out and back in. How sad and desperate :lol:

Edit: To stay on topic with regards to the nose bleeds - plug a tampon up there or something to be on the safe side. If it was me I'd just carry on. I continue anyway when my better half is bleeding so why shouldn't she also have the privilege 

Edit2: Just for clarity I meant bleeding from her penis fly trap due to it being "that time" and not through physical abuse :whistling:

Edit3: I've just turned Silver :bounce:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> I have literally been hitting F5 since my last post, then logged out and back in. How sad and desperate :lol:


Hahahahahahaha :lol:

It will come


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im confused, are you saying you DONT want blood pouring out of your face during sex?

You boring cvnt. spice it up!


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Lay off the coke.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> Im confused, are you saying you DONT want blood pouring out of your face during sex?
> 
> You boring cvnt. spice it up!


spot on mate.

serves the bitch right for liking all that Twilight bollocks


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> spot on mate.
> 
> serves the bitch right for liking all that Twilight bollocks


****ing twilight cvnts deserve evry bruise they get from the struggle cuddle


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

This is nothing compared to my case: and i had that a few times, worst was the 1st one, i was "dowenstairs", and realised my face is covered in blood, i thought she's

On period, i felt so discussed at that moment , then realised it was my nose


----------

